#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  de vlam erin

## Rv

Stja ... als je speakers niet meer voldoen, dan zit er maar één ding op hé!
lol

(gezien op rodie.net)



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

Wie vroeg er een tijdje terug of je je amps moest laten 'inbranden'?

Kan je met je speakers dus ook doen hé!
lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Had dit plan ook een paar jaar geleden met een oude set, maar kreeg er geen stook-vergunning voor....

Had een leuke brandstappel kunnen zijn: 12 Fostex bassen 90x80x75

Dus als iemand zin heeft, houd ik me aanbevolen (staan er nog steeds)

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Gast1401081

Crispy geluidje , toch...?

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## R. den Ridder

kun je ze niet verkopen als danspodium.

Bij club X werden 8 dubbele glijbanen (origineel JBL) gebruikt als podium, gewoon plaatje underlayment erop en dansen maar.

Of als plantenbak, leuk om wat conifeertjes in te zetten.

Of........nog beter als megabarbeque tijdens een volgende forumontmoeting, moet dan maar in zundert, aangezien hier, tegen alle landelijke richtlijnen in, nog wel stookvergunningen worden afgegeven.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zoals ik al zij, ik houd me aanbevolen..
Ze kunnen zo afgehaald worden in Tilburg......

*Showtechniek*

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik zal eens wat rond gaan vragen bij bevriende boomkwekers....

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Bij mijn laatste waarneming begonnen de padestoelen hun groei proces in de kasten.....

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

of je verkoopt ze met peddels erbij, leuk roeibootje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als het nou trapezium kastjes waren....had ik er wel wielen onder geschroefd evoila.... Bolderkar

*Showtechniek*

----------


## rieuwert

Had ze verkocht aan afrika, zijn ze gek op sjouwen met grote kasten, als het maar weinig kost!!:P


Avolites, better light-controlling through research

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Had dit plan ook een paar jaar geleden met een oude set, maar kreeg er geen stook-vergunning voor....
> 
> Had een leuke brandstappel kunnen zijn: 12 Fostex bassen 90x80x75
> 
> Dus als iemand zin heeft, houd ik me aanbevolen (staan er nog steeds)
> 
> *Showtechniek*



moet je per se kwijt ??
knalt dat een beetje ?
anders wil ik er wel een paar

----------


## DeMennooos

Toevallig AD kasten?

AD. Valt beter, stuitert beter en brand beter <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ehj appelhofke........ LEZEN!!!!
FOSTEX!!!! GEEN AD!!!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

----------


## DJ Pim

Boxen van DAP dus? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Drive-in show "Party 2000"

----------


## DeMennooos

Hey Showie, ik had het over de foto en niet over jou Fosfor kastjes <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Die Menno...  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## maarten

Een beetje basbox kan ook als hondenhok dienen :-)

----------


## Pino

***verdomme se zeikers !!!!!!!!!!!!
Had ze dan in mijn vuilbak gekieperd, maar wel in zijn geheel!!
't Waren die kasten waar ik in mijn jeugdjaren verzot op was, en ik hoor ze nog steeds graag met de juiste drivers erin. k'Weet het: het is groot en lomp, maar die kiekenskotten - zoals we ze hier noemen - klonken verrekkens goed! Pure nostalgie.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Tja, inderdaad ze klinken verrekte goed, maar heb jij dan zo´n grote loods?

volgens mij staat half de benelux vol met die oude kastjes, vaak geplunderd van hun speakers zitten ze te wachten op hun lot....

De gelukkigen komen terecht bij beginnnende disco´s en voor de rest is er vaak niet te ontkomen aan de brandstapel....

misschien een idee om de nostalgia discoshow op te richten?

grote muur van w-bins en glijbanen, daarop midhoorns met 12", daarbovenop weer lenzen en daar bovenop weer bullets.......
als licht alleen maar parren, en een 5 watt mixed gas laser...

als muziek natuurlijk alleen maar de beste eighties knallers uit de belgische clubs zoals Dockside, Boccacio, d´n AB, confetti´s en ga zo maar door..........

Ooooooooh, wat zou ik dat eens graag meemaken

----------


## EP Woody

Stapeltje W-Bins 12"midkasten lenzen en bullets kan je hier in de buurt nogal eens bewonderen .........

Hiero draait nogal eens iemand met dat spul. 

Hij pakt de grotere tentfeesten. Laatst draaide Skik er nog over.


Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Pino

Ok Ralph,
Wanneer beginnen we?
Ik voel me al gelijk 15 jaar jonger <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## EP Woody

1e keer: Schel, Agressief. (rechte eq trouwens)

later 2e keer (toen speelde skik) relaxed. (twas me alleen te druk in de tent dus was er maar heel ff geweest).

Komt binnenkort nog wel weer een 3e keer dat ik ze tegenkom, en dan zal ik er eens uitgebreid naar gaan luisteren.


Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## EP Woody

Daar heb ik dus lekker niet naar geluisterd omdat die tent STAMP vol zat.

Maar ik weet wel hoe ie het wegstacked, en dat is niet op "mijn" manier.

Dus ipv netjes alles langs me kaar te richten (afstraalbereik), zette hij de kasten strak naast mekaar (vierkante dozen). Daarentegen gaan de binnenste wel weer naar binnen.

Beetje rare manier van uitleggen, en stacken, maar keej.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Tja, inderdaad ze klinken verrekte goed, maar heb jij dan zo´n grote loods?
> 
> volgens mij staat half de benelux vol met die oude kastjes, vaak geplunderd van hun speakers zitten ze te wachten op hun lot....
> 
> De gelukkigen komen terecht bij beginnnende disco´s en voor de rest is er vaak niet te ontkomen aan de brandstapel....
> 
> misschien een idee om de nostalgia discoshow op te richten?
> 
> ...



Met van die oude foute DIXO effecten, een berg puntspotjes....
Met de meest foute kleuren en een berg spiegelbollen....

Ik doe mee..........


*Showtechniek*

----------


## DJ Pim

Met de vlam in de pijp...

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Okay....loop hier al lang mee rond, zo'n classic discoshow...dus wie doet er mee......

Als iedereen wat meuk kan wegzetten kunnen we daarna van de winst een striptease huren bij de volgende forumontmoeting <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb evt een tennishal tot mijn beschikking en anders een zaal tot 300 personen in Zundert.

Ralph

----------


## CHRIS_B

waarom dit soort kasten verbranden??

is er met de juiste drivers enzo niet nog wat goeds van te maken??

zal vast wel een perfecte PA van te maken zijn?? of is er iets pertinent ruk aan die kasten?

----------


## dj_lucv

[offtopic]Ìs er echt geen beginnende (boer ivm schuur) dj te vinden die zulke kassies maar al te graag wil hebben? Dan kan ie met z'n trekker met veewagen op pad. Misschien ook wel iets voor gewone boeren om uit het boerse leven te stappen, DJ worden..[/offtopic]
Een leuke disco-classics avond is wel gaaf idee ja. Misschien kunnen we ook wel wat van die volgspots vinden.

----------


## LJ Max

ze hadden die kasten beter ana mij kunnen geven ... had ik tenminste verhogingen voor mijn boxen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:Boxen van DAP dus? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hey pim , Je hebt zelf ook maar Skytec .....





[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## bob

Hoezo verhoging, kan je beter de 18INCH subjes van wharfedale erbij kopen die bij je EVP-tjes passen en dan ook nog tussenpalen dan staan ze pas hoog<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> maar het kost wel meer.

Groeten Bob

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: Hoezo verhoging, kan je beter de 18INCH subjes van wharfedale erbij kopen die bij je EVP-tjes passen en dan ook nog tussenpalen dan staan ze pas hoog maar het kost wel meer.
> 
> Groeten Bob



nja lekker vergelijk, ben nu ook bezig met een setje subs voor verhoging want die subs heb ik helemaal niet echt nodig , kan ik wel 2 statieven kopen maar die heb ik later dan weer over.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:Hoezo verhoging, kan je beter de 18INCH subjes van wharfedale erbij kopen die bij je EVP-tjes passen en dan ook nog tussenpalen dan staan ze pas hoog maar het kost wel meer.



komt ook nog (weleens ....)

ik wilde eerst ook 2 statieven kopen , maar zoals speakerfreak al zei , als ik strask subs en tussen palen koop , dan houd tik die statieven ook weer over !

Ik wil nu eerst een dubbel cd-speler - versterker - meubel , en dan kan ik daarna nog een set Wharfdale evp-s18SB kopen + Peavey pv 2600 + Behringer cross over ... en het aansluitpaneeltje uitbreiden ...

Maar dat duurt nog wel 'ff' <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben nu eerst bezig met mijn basis installatie compleet te krijgen !

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:ik wilde eerst ook 2 statieven kopen , maar zoals speakerfreak al zei , als ik strask subs en tussen palen koop , dan houd tik die statieven ook weer over !
> 
> Ik wil nu eerst een dubbel cd-speler - versterker - meubel , en dan kan ik daarna nog een set Wharfdale evp-s18SB kopen + Peavey pv 2600 + Behringer cross over ... en het aansluitpaneeltje uitbreiden ...
> 
> Maar dat duurt nog wel 'ff' 
> 
> Ik ben nu eerst bezig met mijn basis installatie compleet te krijgen !
> 
> [ lightshock drive-in show ]



ben je inderdaad nog wel ff bezig<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik ook , en word helemaal gek van mezelf nu wil ik nou weleens gewoon 2 goede cd spelers mixer hup in fc , goede versterker heb ik nu ondertussen, heb nu al 3 disco  amps :Smile: 
en dan is ff rust en feestjes gaan geven


speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Rv

> citaat: dan is ff rust en feestjes gaan geven




haha, ja man, dat dacht ik enkele jaren geleden ook ... maak  jezelf niks wijs! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:heb nu al 3 disco amps



Wat wil je daarmee zeggen ?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar idd. ik wordt er af en toe ook ERUUGG gek van , als het niet snel genoeg gaat !

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  dan is ff rust en feestjes gaan geven
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> haha, ja man, dat dacht ik enkele jaren geleden ook ... maak jezelf niks wijs! 
> 
> ...



Inderdaad Rv, eerste feest in nooit rustig !!!!
Zelfs heel stresserend !

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: Inderdaad Rv, eerste feest in nooit rustig !!!!
> Zelfs heel stresserend !



idd. Vooral het opbouwen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik moest een paar weken gelden op schoolkamp draaien , en toen gebruikte ik mijn lichtbrug voor het eerste 'on the road' , maar een buis was een beetje verbogen , dus ikke allemaal timmeren en doen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> toen ging die staaf niet meer uit de buis ...
Dus heb ik maar 2 statieven neer gezet met 1.5 'truss' i.p.v. 3 meter ... toen heb ik ook maar 4 lichten eraan kunnen hangen ...
O ja , toen die 2 statieven met 1.5 truss eindelijk in elkaar stond , viel een statief helemaal uit elkaar (schroeven e.d)
toen was het een stressie moment <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Terwijl ik laatst thuis alles in elkaar zette , ging het vlekkeloos !


[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## PowerSound

Ow, opbouwen bij eerst klusje ging vrij snel, had nog niet veel.
Had meer problemen van doorgebrande boxen enzo...

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Inderdaad Rv, eerste feest in nooit rustig !!!!
> Zelfs heel stresserend !
> ...



doet ook wondere denk ik als je GOEDE spulle koopt.. als je zo'n burg heb ben je toch eigelijk wel verzekerd van ongeluk toch?

greetzz Iko

----------


## bob

Statief uit elkaar gevallen!?, da's knap.

Groeten Bob

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: doet ook wondere denk ik als je GOEDE spulle koopt.. als je zo'n burg heb ben je toch eigelijk wel verzekerd van ongeluk toch?



Je moet toch ergens beginnen ...
Jij bent ook niet meteen begonnen met wind-ups en 30*30*30 triangle truss !!





> citaat:Statief uit elkaar gevallen!?, da's knap.



idd. Onder bij de poten heb je 3 van die dunne buisjes die verbonden zijn met de 'paal' alle schroeven vielen eruit en gingen moeilijk terug , en het aanschroef boutje was ook dolgedraait (pfff ....)
Waardeloos is z'on lichtbrug !!

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## bob

Heb ook een tijd met zo'n ding gewerkt maar het was de allergrootste meuk die ik ooit heb gezien, maar wat wil je met dat skytec/skytronic gedoe da's idd. vragen om moeilijkheden.

Groeten Bob

----------


## RL sound

Aah, hier staat ie ook al, wist ik niet, had de foto van het eerste bericht ook al gfeplaatst, maar wist niet dat ie er eerder op stond.

Oan't moarn, tot morgen.....

----------

